
How to write better JavaScript code - mattyb
http://amix.dk/blog/post/19496
======
sambeau
While I understand his point about multiple files, large sites like Reddit
have a very good reason to concatenate all their javascript and css into
single files: it drastically reduces the number of HTML requests needed to
render a page.

